# nvidia drivers for 2.5 kernel

## johnio

The newest nvidia-kernel version does not even compile on the newest 2.5 kernel.

I have heard there are patches out there but I have not gotten any of them to work.

----------

## Lowspirit

 *johnio wrote:*   

> The newest nvidia-kernel version does not even compile on the newest 2.5 kernel.
> 
> I have heard there are patches out there but I have not gotten any of them to work.

 

The patches are integrated in the .ebuild from the portage tree, it checks wheter you run 2.4 or 2.5 (even if you run 2.5.54 or above) and applies patches accordingly.

I have had both running flawless on 2.5.59 (aswell as .58).

Just make sure you /usr/src/linux symlink points to your kernel source directory so it can detect kernel version, and when loading it on 2.5 kernel I have to "insmod /lib/modules/2.5.59-mm6/video/NVdriver" (or in your case nvidia.so or just plain nvidia) rather then modprobe as before, don't know how much additional work I'm giving myself by doing it this way, modprobe might work OK again but so does insmod.

----------

## atom

 *Lowspirit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Just make sure you /usr/src/linux symlink points to your kernel source directory so it can detect kernel version, and when loading it on 2.5 kernel I have to "insmod /lib/modules/2.5.59-mm6/video/NVdriver" (or in your case nvidia.so or just plain nvidia) rather then modprobe as before, don't know how much additional work I'm giving myself by doing it this way, modprobe might work OK again but so does insmod.

 

so you're using the old nvidia driver with 2.5?

----------

## johnio

That fixed it.

I had to change the "linux" symlink and be running 2.5 at the same time.

This is great. Even though I do not have preempt on, 2.5 feels much more responsive. Just starting programs and accessing the hardrive is faster. The only other problem I have is that my mouse wheel does not seem work anymore.

----------

## Twist

It might be faster because of general disk access - a while back in the 2.5 tree most file systems got a (supposedly) better block allocator. Would cover at least ext2, ext3, and ReiserFS

2.5 doesn't seem to make much difference for me, and it's finicky about some of my more esoteric hardware. I'm only running it on one machine as a result, but so far that machine has been stable.

-Twist

----------

## NorthGoingZax

I followed the above instructions with the syblink and re-emerging nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel, but when I tried to do the insmod, I got a QM-MODULES doesn't exist type of error ( I'm typing this on lynx, so I can't go back to look at the exact words).

Please help !!!!

----------

## NorthGoingZax

The message is:

QM_MODULES: Function not implemented

----------

## CoronaLover

emerge module-init-tools

----------

## pjp

Moved from Multimedia.

----------

## cluster2600

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> Moved from Multimedia.

  hello i have

a problem i have tried the emerge module-init-tools command and it says to

me that it needs some dependencies that are masked

please help

cluster2600 france

----------

## Twist

I had the same problem, and ended up just building them manually from original source (which was later than the ebuild at the time anyway). Couldn't find module-init-tools in in the mask file, and ACCEPT="~x86" didn't work either. 

It's actually quite a pain to go from 2.4 to 2.5 because of this, caveat emptor. 

-Twist

----------

